
Swiss Household Debt Is Now Higher Than the US at the Peak of the Housing Bubble - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/swiss-households-are-now-the-most-indebted-in-the-world/
======
hinkley
This kind of article really pushes my buttons. Misrepresenting statistics is
_lying_.

> Household debt has fallen back to roughly 78% of GDP (though absolute US
> household debt continues to climb)

Adjust historic monetary measurements for inflation. Otherwise you’re just
wasting oxygen with your alarmist bullshit.

~~~
beojan
Adjust a debt-to-GDP ratio for inflation?

~~~
hinkley
> (though absolute US household debt continues to climb)

Absolute debt means total value of debts outstanding. The title is, like a lot
of ones that get complained about here, making something out of a statistic
that doesn't matter. If you aren't going to adjust for inflation, then simply
waiting ten years (or about the time since the housing bubble) will give you a
new record due to inflation.

~~~
beojan
The title (both here, and on the article) is talking about debt-to-GDP ratios.
The parenthetical note is just a parenthetical note.

~~~
hinkley
Should I just keep quoting back sections of the line I quoted in my first
post? That’s the other half of my quoted line. GDP debt ratio has _fallen_. It
was a hair under 100% and now it’s back down to 78%.

Generally when you are reporting that things are bad you do so when the trend
line is going up.

~~~
beojan
Please re-read the title. _Swiss_ household is now higher...

